# Fishing tip # 8hundred and something



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Some days you need a darker lure. Take a Magic Marker and color you lure whatever color you need. With several coats, you can make a totally black lure. This stuff won't come off without scrubbing, either.

In the photo, I used a dark green marker on a Green/gold/yellow Top Dog.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Job


----------

